# Darlington and Tees Valley IHS meeting April 2013



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

We have moved the meeting from its usual monthly slot. It's now a week later on Sunday 15th April 2013 due to the Easter weekend clash. Back to normal from May. It's at the usual place - The Forresters Arms at Coatham Mundeville near Darlington (it's 10 seconds from j59 on the A1).

We have Greame Skinner presenting another of his very popular talks, I believe this one is on native reptiles including his work with the Adder. But I did mean to check with him before I posted this . Either way, Greame's talks are always entertaining!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for everyone who attended last night.

Thanks for voting for the new committee last night at the AGM. We have attracted many new members on the committee which should generate a lot of new vigour into the branch. Also, tallying up the years of herpetological experience on the committee we must have one of the most experienced and useful group of people running this branch! A quick tally up shows well over two centuries of combined experience - but I guess with me, Greame Skinner, Lauren Gibson, Phil Rook, John Haywood and Stuart Dosdworth we do have a head start :whistling2:. 

Lots happening for the branch this year, with the prospect of the first fully fledged IHS "Doncaster" style show up here in the north being more of a prospect everyday. More news to follow.

Thanks to Greame for his talk last night. Good stuff - looking forward to the Part 2.


----------

